# Smoked Deer



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

My son shot his first buck this year which was just a spike.... I've never had the desire to shoot small bucks and have been somewhat picky...

After two different dinners since we've gotten the steaks back from the processor, WOW is all I've got to say. I've really been missing out! 

We smoked the first steaks on the old Traeger with Montrael steak seasoning and the kids complained they were a little too hot. Still, they were really good and a lot better than the steak my wife and I had at Texas Roadhouse a couple days later. (Granted they didn't cook them well)

Tonight, put some Kansas City rub on half, and another seasoning (can't remember what it's called) on the other half and they were some of the best steaks I've had in a while. 

I always brush a little extra virgin olive oil on my steak before putting the rub on as it tends to help the steak retain moisture. And then smoked them on the old Traeger... Love that thing. Awesome steaks. May consider shooting a small buck down the road because of this!


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

How long and what temp and wood are you using to smoke the steaks?


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Sounds good and same question as David. I just got a smoker.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I think I am using a hickory pellet right now. And I am setting a temp at about 325. 

I usually have applewood or hickory. Those are the two that the local Cal Ranch has in stock normally.


----------

